# Anubias thread



## Seadon (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm gonna let this be the thread for all things Anubias related, since I don't think there is one, but I will kick it off with an Anubias congensis question. How do you propagate sp. congensis, is it the same as most rhizome plants, ie cut the rhizome?..also can someone explain in detail the propagation of rhizome plants, I know you cut the rhizome but I am confused from there, does this mean split the rhizome right there and wait for a new plant to come off of the chunk, or score the rhizome and new growth will come from there and then split it...thank you in advance for your clarification.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadon (Mar 24, 2014)

And anybody else, please post any Anubias related Q & A, experience, advice, or pictures here...let's he a little database going, I will put my Sp. Congensis pic up when I get home with it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Love anubias, definitely deserves a thread for its awesomeness!





 1:20 in roughly starts talking about cutting and shows some examples.
I've had to cut rot off of new anubias I bought, use a razor, cut into healthy rhizome (don't leave any of the rot) and i dip the cut end in peroxide fro good measure. 
For propagating find a spot where cutting the rhizome won't damage a leaf stem, and use sharp (clean) razor or scissors. Make sure your tank is in good shape, filth tanks _may _lead to rot in the new cut

I love anubias, its hard and does well in my high gh/kh water. 
Current collection:Anubias Afzelli
Anubias Broadleaf
Anubias Bateri
Anubias Congensis
Anubias Coffefolia (x2)
Anubias Frazeri (x2)
Anubias Heterophylla
Anubias Lanceolata
Anubias Nana (x6)
Anbuias nana 'narrow leaf' (x2)
Anubias Petite (x3)
Anubias Stardust
+2 unidentified anubias
I STILL WANT MORE.. *MOOOOORRREEEEE*

Ahem... anyways tank shot: all anubias on the right side, plan to eventually fill hole 20g long with anubias and remove the stem plants

Will get close ups someday.. so far only have one of the stardust


----------



## sharko (Apr 20, 2014)

Alright anubias experts, I want to know about anubias and nutrient deficiencies:
I have anubias nana with DIY CO2, cruddy aqueon hood stock light, dosing API Leaf zone with weekly water change. Ammonia 0, nitrite 0, nitrate 10. Since the addition of the CO2 I have seen about 1 new leaf per plant every 1-2 weeks. Some of the plants grow leaves with rippled edges, sometimes when they unfold they remain curly. Several of the plants have pin holes in the leaves, but these are few and only in the largest, oldest leaves. This sounds like nutrient deficiency right? I'm new to ferts, so any clues or things to test for would be helpful. Thank!


----------



## Seadon (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm not sure what if means for sure...but I would trim those leaves off, it sounds like it's nothing to fret over though. Also, check out aquariumfertilizer.com ...that's where I got my macro/micro mix w/plantex for under $20! And I got 10 root zone tabs for im under $10, and shipping is cheap too...also for a few $'s more( and by a few I literally mean 2-3 MAX) you can find nilocg's ferts on here and I hear nothing but good things. Just some suggestions, the water column dosing on top of the API CO2 booster and Leaf Zone did wonders for my low tech tank. And I am sure somebody on here can diagnose your precise issue with your leaves, but in the mean time I know that my suggestion is an appropriate course of action for now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadon (Mar 24, 2014)

AquaAurora said:


> Love anubias, definitely deserves a thread for its awesomeness!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the support, such a cool plant, with such a wide variation of species, so I thought that it needed a set place for people to admire and inquire. Also, impressive collection! Now, let's get down to brass tacks...is the aquatic 'banana plant' in any way related to the Anubias family? And thank you for the info on propagation...now once I take care of my bacteria bloom I can start multiplying!  :hehe:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

sharko said:


> Alright anubias experts, I want to know about anubias and nutrient deficiencies:
> I have anubias nana with DIY CO2, cruddy aqueon hood stock light, dosing API Leaf zone with weekly water change. Ammonia 0, nitrite 0, nitrate 10. Since the addition of the CO2 I have seen about 1 new leaf per plant every 1-2 weeks. Some of the plants grow leaves with rippled edges, sometimes when they unfold they remain curly. Several of the plants have pin holes in the leaves, but these are few and only in the largest, oldest leaves. This sounds like nutrient deficiency right? I'm new to ferts, so any clues or things to test for would be helpful. Thank!


I'm no expert! But it sounds like you have a potassium deficiency. Check the levels in API Leaf zone, i've never used it personally. 

I think this is a great thread to start! Anubias are such a fun plant  it would be nice to get some nice shots of each of the species for a main reference in the OP.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

sharko said:


> Alright anubias experts, I want to know about anubias and nutrient deficiencies:
> I have anubias nana with DIY CO2, cruddy aqueon hood stock light, dosing API Leaf zone with weekly water change. Ammonia 0, nitrite 0, nitrate 10. Since the addition of the CO2 I have seen about 1 new leaf per plant every 1-2 weeks. Some of the plants grow leaves with rippled edges, sometimes when they unfold they remain curly. Several of the plants have pin holes in the leaves, but these are few and only in the largest, oldest leaves. This sounds like nutrient deficiency right? I'm new to ferts, so any clues or things to test for would be helpful. Thank!


Can't say for sure without a photo.. are the crinkled and pin hold leaves old growth?
I was told crinkling/curled leaves it a nitrate deficiency (got a large batch of anubias that all had this problem, new growth looks fine though.. funny seeing nana so crinckled thye look like coffefolia. Pinholes may be potassium levels are too low.
There's also a form member (I'm having a brain fart on their name) who made a sight for aquatic plant deficiencies.. I'm sure they'll chime in here eventually.



Seadon said:


> Thanks for the support, such a cool plant, with such a wide variation of species, so I thought that it needed a set place for people to admire and inquire. Also, impressive collection! Now, let's get down to brass tacks...is the aquatic 'banana plant' in any way related to the Anubias family? And thank you for the info on propagation...now once I take care of my bacteria bloom I can start multiplying!  :hehe:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you ^^ sadly i lost 3 of them today a coffefolia, a tiny piece of nana (didn't expect it to live, had virtually no rhizome) and.. uh can't recall the name for the last one was a tall narrow leafed anubias I got recently...( lost them to rhizome rot :c) so its a smaller collection now.. going to have to buy more!
Don't quote me on this, but I thought I read that the banana plant was more closely related to the 'lotus' plants than the anubias family.. again might be remembering wrong. I know the Bucephalandra is a close relative of the anubias (at least that's what I recall recently reading on this forum).



Some more close up in tank anubias shots with guest appearance of some gloso and Arit'oto' the betta


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

i'm a big anubias fan, and i totally dig this thread idea.

so i'll go ahead and show off a little bit. i am by no means an expert, i just have a green thumb and a tiny bit of patience.


----------



## Seadon (Mar 24, 2014)

Duck5003 said:


> I'm no expert! But it sounds like you have a potassium deficiency. Check the levels in API Leaf zone, i've never used it personally.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is a great thread to start! Anubias are such a fun plant  it would be nice to get some nice shots of each of the species for a main reference in the OP.



Thanks...I will start working on a comprehensive gallery today, and maybe get something up by tonight or tomorrow am


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Aquatic Delight said:


>


HOLY CRAP THAT'S HUGE!! Nana or barteri? How many years has it been growing to get that big?


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 26, 2012)

Aquatic Delight- WOWWWW!

Anubias is my favorite aquatic plant. I have two in my 55 gallon tank, and one regular-sized anubias nana and two "petite" anubias nana in a shrimp cube. I'm experimenting with growing the leaves of the regular-sized anubias out of the water.


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

It's typically tough to keep anubias in high light w/o getting GSA but I've managed quite well in the past few months after upping my phosphates. These are the typical nana variety but I do like them too. I like how they flower.

My anubias were some of the first plants I purchased ever (back around 2003 I guess). Had them in a 55gal until we built our home and I had a 135gal built into the wall. It was low tech & I know nothing about what I was doing at the time. They all had terrible nutrient deficiencies and tons of BBA. I trashed a 6 gal trash can filled to the brim with my anubias and crypts to start all over (April 2013). I decided to keep a few of the anubias to show myself I could learn and turn this tank around. Well went to high tech after learning a ton on this forum and in Jan 2014 I had so many perfectly healthy anubias I sold them off in order to take my tank in a more Dutch inspired route. But I kept one anubias still.
Here's a link to this story (Anubias Jungle) with turn around pics and you can see the massive growth I got...look at those roots !
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=533890&highlight=


So this plant is my loan survivor. I'm keeping it and just selling off trimming as it gets too big. I have about a 6" section I need sold if interested !








[/URL]







[/URL]


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

i started growing that a little over a year ago, maybe closer to two years ago. i think it nana. its kinda funny because the nana had flowered 3 times before i attacked it to the log, and it hasn't flowered i put it in the log. i do have to rotate the log once every few months to keep the anubias covering it. it generally requires a full re-scape to do so.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Ive had these about 3 months in a 75 Gal, dual T5HO, daily Excel. Eventually I'd like to cover the entire log with them and ditch the java moss. Not sure how they would do higher up though, being closer to the light. So far Im not having any algae issues :knocksonwood: 

The one on top right I believe is a Nana, Im not sure what the other three are. Does anyone know?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

burr740 said:


> Ive had these about 3 months in a 75 Gal, dual T5HO, daily Excel. Eventually I'd like to cover the entire log with them and ditch the java moss. Not sure how they would do higher up though, being closer to the light. So far Im not having any algae issues :knocksonwood:
> 
> The one on top right I believe is a Nana, Im not sure what the other three are. Does anyone know?


Your unknowns appear to be like Anubias Lanceolata but I'm not 100% sure. The nana looks like it has very long stems and wide leaves, it shouldn't be more than 6" from rhizome to top of leaf (roughly).


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

AquaAurora said:


> Your unknowns appear to be like Anubias Lanceolata but I'm not 100% sure. The nana looks like it has very long stems and wide leaves, it shouldn't be more than 6" from rhizome to top of leaf (roughly).


Interesting, thanks. I got it from LFS labeled simply Anubias, I arrived at it being Nana just by googling and comparing pictures. I really have no idea, still learning plants. 

Here's a couple with a tape measure for reference. (GF thinks Ive lost my mind lol)


----------



## Default (Jan 10, 2014)

Anubias are the best! when I was collecting them I had a 53g with stuffed full with about 20-30 separate plants (nana, petite, barteri, broadleaf, congensis).
however that tank is now a fern and bolbitis tank, but I still grow anubias emersed in my 65g with species like; nana, barteri, lots of petites, broadleaf, hastifolia, and coffeefolia.

heres a FTS, but no close ups atm


----------



## Seadon (Mar 24, 2014)

AquaAurora said:


> Love anubias, definitely deserves a thread for its awesomeness!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is your fake on the Anubias afzelii? I just picked one of these up but I can't find much info on it (the main reason why I chose it)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

burr740 said:


> Interesting, thanks. I got it from LFS labeled simply Anubias, I arrived at it being Nana just by googling and comparing pictures. I really have no idea, still learning plants.
> 
> Here's a couple with a tape measure for reference. (GF thinks Ive lost my mind lol)


Ah ok, I thought it looked larger, having the measuring tape helps, yeh I'd call that nana, and nah, you haven't lost your mind... yet ^^




Default said:


> Anubias are the best! when I was collecting them I had a 53g with stuffed full with about 20-30 separate plants (nana, petite, barteri, broadleaf, congensis).
> however that tank is now a fern and bolbitis tank, but I still grow anubias emersed in my 65g with species like; nana, barteri, lots of petites, broadleaf, hastifolia, and coffeefolia.
> 
> heres a FTS, but no close ups atm


Very nice set up!



Seadon said:


> What is your fake on the Anubias afzelii? I just picked one of these up but I can't find much info on it (the main reason why I chose it)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[strike]Sadly the afzelli, and a few other anubias I recently bought are not doing well (seller sent really unhealthy plants) I don't think the one I lost this week was the afezelli ... the one I beleive is it is in the back corner but has a little issue (only has two leaves left.. others deteriorated/re-absorbed then cut off) hoping it spits out some new leaves. Their rhizomes aren't completely green like barterie, they have a bit of red-ish to brown like hue.. makes it a litter harder to tell from looking if rhizome is going down hill, gotta poke it to see. [/strike]
*edit:* nvm that part, I had this one confused with a larger anubias (opps) I went and dug up my mail correspondence with the seller to ID which is afazelli. The one they say it is, is a very small anubias, it had a rotted leaf and one that looked like something took a big bight off the top/tip, it has a tiny new leaf started
bad photo (sorry) its the one in the center tilted towards the camera/close to the glass
see the new leaf right by the rhizome in the center? they don't start green as they sprout but turn green as they grow it seems

its odd because google photos don't match up well with that the seller IDed as afezelli (but than Google has what loks like 4 different Anubis type photos pop up when entering just ones name =,=)
I think the one I lost this week was what the seller labeled as the frazeri, or one of the two unknowns they never IDed for me
*end edit:*

But some are doing pretty good, the broadleaf was very fast to shoot out new growth and one (name escapes me again) has all roots and leaves growing from same side of rhizome (both pointed up).. doesn't look too esthetically pleasing but its a healthy one.. would really like to know what the heck made that one grow that way


----------



## denske (Feb 20, 2013)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/photography/69991-my-collection-anubias-2.html

Great thread on a collection of Anubias.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

denske said:


> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/photography/69991-my-collection-anubias-2.html
> 
> Great thread on a collection of Anubias.


Very cool thread, Ty for sharing, man I wish I could get my hands on some of the rare ones that user has/had.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

AquaAurora said:


> Very cool thread, Ty for sharing, man I wish I could get my hands on some of the rare ones that user has/had.



sounds like we all need to start trading!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Aquatic Delight said:


> sounds like we all need to start trading!


While I'd love to trade, I can't in good conscious sell/trade most of the anubias I have as I received them with many deficiencies, dead or dying leaves, lack or roots, and some even had rotted rhizomes. I want to at least get 4 new healthy leaves out of each (and new roots) before I could do that Unlike _some _sellers, I want to be proud of what I trade/sell and not drop a half dead plant in peoples lap.. ok sorry will stop ranting. 
Right now the only ones I could trade and the more common nana (2-3) and 1 petite (the other 2 petite were recently split (was 1) as there was some rhizome rot, have to make sure it doesn't crop up again on the fresh cuts).


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

*not having a good week...*

Well [censor][censor] :angryfire I'm loosing more of the anubias I got from the most recent seller.. another one that came with rot (that I was certain I cut off) fell apart on me today, its the one on the far right in my most recent photo.. it only had 2 leaves... I'm getting really pissed at this seller for giving me such crap plants, never buying from that bastard again! I know its not that I am keeping them poorly as the original anubias I had is still healthy and actually has a decent bit of new leaves pop out since this tank was set up, all these dieing ones came in horrid shape, but I _thought _they'd recover... 
*ARRRRRGGGGG *At this rate I'm going to be down to just nana, barteri, narrow leaf, and petite .. I feel like crying...


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

that sucks, i hate sellers that take no pride in their products. have you messaged them about the poor condition of the plants?

i have a lancealota i might be able get you a few leaves of...when your stuff is better, which is good because mine didn't do incrediably well in my move and is recuperating slowly, but well.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Aquatic Delight said:


> that sucks, i hate sellers that take no pride in their products. have you messaged them about the poor condition of the plants?
> 
> i have a lancealota i might be able get you a few leaves of...when your stuff is better, which is good because mine didn't do incrediably well in my move and is recuperating slowly, but well.


I message them for the rotted anubias already (when first arrived), they gave me a 1/2 refund for the ones I cut rot off of and wouldn't do anything more, because i refused to chop the plant up in small pieces (too small to survive and send photos), and call it dead on the spot (though it died later) wish I had just butchered them and said "give me a full refund now!" then. They won't refund or replace (not that I'd want more dead plants from them) now.
Will jsut go back to my original seller even though they only have 4-5 common anubias breeds, but at least I know they'll be perfect. 
But this isn't suppose to be a "rip on seller"s thread so I'll stop venting here. 


*I want to see photos of more people's collections or individual anubias!!*


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 26, 2012)

Oops, I forgot about this thread and just started a new thread about barteri var. barteri vs barteri var. nana.
Here's my thread


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

OrangeAugust said:


> Oops, I forgot about this thread and just started a new thread about barteri var. barteri vs barteri var. nana.


You could always just throw the link in your last post!

I have a question for my fellow anubias keepers. I'm in the process of building a scape that is going to require A LOT of anubias nana petite. I have a decent amount but no where near what i'm picturing. Its growing all well and good where i have it and my numbers are increasing but of course, growth is slow. My question, is anyone growing nana-petite emersed and do we know if they grow and multiply faster in an emersed setup?? I would really appreciate any insight on this before i spend the time setting up an emersed rig for them.


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Duck5003 said:


> My question, is anyone growing nana-petite emersed and do we know if they grow and multiply faster in an emersed setup?? I would really appreciate any insight on this before i spend the time setting up an emersed rig for them.


I think mine are growing faster in my submersed set up, but I also don't think I keep my humidity high enough for the Anubias to really be happy. The crypts sure do love it though!


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

AquaAurora said:


> I message them for the rotted anubias already (when first arrived), they gave me a 1/2 refund for the ones I cut rot off of and wouldn't do anything more, because i refused to chop the plant up in small pieces (too small to survive and send photos), and call it dead on the spot (though it died later) wish I had just butchered them and said "give me a full refund now!" then. They won't refund or replace (not that I'd want more dead plants from them) now.
> Will jsut go back to my original seller even though they only have 4-5 common anubias breeds, but at least I know they'll be perfect.
> But this isn't suppose to be a "rip on seller"s thread so I'll stop venting here.
> 
> ...



i'll talk to my lfs and see if they can get some cool ones, thats the benifit of living in the state where something like 80% of aquarium stuff comes through) are there ones you are looking for? 



Duck5003 said:


> You could always just throw the link in your last post!
> 
> I have a question for my fellow anubias keepers. I'm in the process of building a scape that is going to require A LOT of anubias nana petite. I have a decent amount but no where near what i'm picturing. Its growing all well and good where i have it and my numbers are increasing but of course, growth is slow. My question, is anyone growing nana-petite emersed and do we know if they grow and multiply faster in an emersed setup?? I would really appreciate any insight on this before i spend the time setting up an emersed rig for them.


in my experience no, my growth is much more dense. but i would not say it is faster. using two screw in CFs


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for the replies everyone  thats exactly what i needed to know!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Aquatic Delight said:


> i'll talk to my lfs and see if they can get some cool ones, thats the benifit of living in the state where something like 80% of aquarium stuff comes through) are there ones you are looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> in my experience no, my growth is much more dense. but i would not say it is faster. using two screw in CFs


I envy you CA people for that.. I'd have to verify which anubias I've lost slot and which I still want that will grow in a 12" tank


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

For those interested GordonRichards has anubias for sale

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=623562


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

*I have a problem*

... I'm seriously addicted to anubias.. I got some for a different pt member that came in this week
Petite and micro, gold, hastifolia, and what was sold as a "barteri"... on steroids lol actually its most likely a broadleaf but I love it, its rhizome is so thick! Broadleaf already has a new leaf popping out yay!






I stopped by petco to pick up some cheap foam to make diy intake covers for the newest tanks be prepped and had to impulse buy these two anubias-in-a-tube-s. 
I have no clue what the first one is (any ideas? would love to hear them!) but I think the second picture is another hastifolia.




I finally figured out which plants I lost after looking through my photo records ..each anubias is tied to a unique glass bead and a photo was taken of it with the name it was sold as: 
1 coffefolia, 1 never id anubias (was too far gone to get a proper id on), and the lancelota (supper bummed about this one have a hard time finding another seller of it).

Interesting tidbit (according to the anubias wiki) there are actually two stains of anubias that use "lanceolata" as a synonym: glabra and angustifolia, I can't say which mine actually _was _though :/


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

there is quite a bit of good info on anubias here.


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=648322


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I've determined I received diseases anubias from the one seller I complained about before for rotted rhizomes and deficient leaves (sadly cannot post thier pt name in open forums). Its spread and completely rotted away or infected over half my collection (the others have been moved to emersed setup for quarantining for the time being.. not sure if I moved them out in time). There's no known cure for the disease yet... and I'm quite pissed that my dream for an anubias+riparium setup was sooo close to done.. and now its rotting away before my eyes...
www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=619610&page=3
If you get questionable anubias, quarantine it! If it has rot, don't put it in with other anubias (even after cutting the rot), it could be diseased and spread still. There's no such thing as being too careful... don't risk loosing a good collection like I have :c


----------



## mags8679 (May 7, 2014)

AquaAurora said:


> HOLY CRAP THAT'S HUGE!! Nana or barteri? How many years has it been growing to get that big?


Wow! that is beautiful.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

AquaAurora said:


> I've determined I received diseases anubias from the one seller I complained about before for rotted rhizomes and deficient leaves (sadly cannot post thier pt name in open forums). Its spread and completely rotted away or infected over half my collection (the others have been moved to emersed setup for quarantining for the time being.. not sure if I moved them out in time). There's no known cure for the disease yet... and I'm quite pissed that my dream for an anubias+riparium setup was sooo close to done.. and now its rotting away before my eyes...
> www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=619610&page=3
> If you get questionable anubias, quarantine it! If it has rot, don't put it in with other anubias (even after cutting the rot), it could be diseased and spread still. There's no such thing as being too careful... don't risk loosing a good collection like I have :c



THAT SUCKS! i am sorry to hear that. what do you have left?

Does the disease have a name, can you give details of iding it so others can watch out for it?


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

btw is wrinkle leaf a real thing?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Aquatic Delight said:


> THAT SUCKS! i am sorry to hear that. what do you have left?
> 
> Does the disease have a name, can you give details of iding it so others can watch out for it?


Ops thought I posted this link: helpful info about it 
http://anubias-engl.blogspot.com/2011/04/anubias-plants-rotting-facts-rumours.html?m=1
Cut off rhizome with brown spot rot showing at old cut

Broadleaf rotting 3 days after trying to clean/remove rot... And3 days after that 


Someonelse's photos
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...culture/80406-anubias-disease.html#post604978

Symptoms to look for: soft or dark area on rhizome (note some anubias species have different colored rhizomes from others, research what is thier normal appearance), foul smell, browning around leaf base and rhizome, or white firmly fungus on rhizome. Closely examine the cut end for discoloration and softness too.
Even after cutting off what I that was all the rot it still spread through infected anubias and to other anubias around it. Leaves will show sighs of deficiencies one by one and fall off (or be cut off) and within a week when handling the rhizome it will.. Disintigrate.




Aquatic Delight said:


> btw is wrinkle leaf a real thing?


I'm guessing you mean the wrinkly broad leaf from my earlier post? 

It was real (most recently really melted..makes me want to cry..). It's the rhizome rotting progress photo above, sadly it was too close to an infected plant and caught the disease.
Bought from h4n as a "barterie", it should not be that wrinkled though.. Think it had nitrate deficiency... Btw it disintegrated today :c


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Oh man that's terrible. I didnt know Anubius' could get something like this.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

burr740 said:


> Oh man that's terrible. I didnt know Anubius' could get something like this.


Me either..and it took loosing 5-6 to figure out it was not deficiencies but a spreading disease.

Edit: don't let this scare you away from buying anubias, just take the time to inspect new plants, if your worried it has the disease but not sure, quarantine it! Stuff it in a spare bowl/glass with some tank water and by a light (next to lit tank or a windowsill). Watch it for 1-2 weeks if you do not see any of the symptoms I mentioned above it should be safe to put into active planted tanks. It's a durable plant and should be fine with taking nutrients from the tank water its in during quarantine, just be mindful of algae.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

aqua did you notice a black "rash" on the stems? or was it just rotting? 
i found this page http://anubias-engl.blogspot.com/2011/04/anubias-plants-rotting-facts-rumours.html?m=1

while reading into it. didn't solve anything but might be helpful to another member.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

AquaAurora said:


> I'm guessing you mean the wrinkly broad leaf from my earlier post?
> 
> It was real (most recently really melted..makes me want to cry..).


still bummed that you lost that bad boy.

no, i've been seeing wrinkled nana show up on aquabid from a couple different sellers, including aquaticmagic, and they all just looked like a unhealthy nana or another var, so i was wondering if such a thing is real.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Aquatic Delight said:


> aqua did you notice a black "rash" on the stems? or was it just rotting?
> i found this page http://anubias-engl.blogspot.com/2011/04/anubias-plants-rotting-facts-rumours.html?m=1
> 
> while reading into it. didn't solve anything but might be helpful to another member.


I'd see dark brown around rhizome and leaf base/stem (of anubias that should be all green) but not quite black.



Aquatic Delight said:


> still bummed that you lost that bad boy.
> 
> no, i've been seeing wrinkled nana show up on aquabid from a couple different sellers, including aquaticmagic, and they all just looked like a unhealthy nana or another var, so i was wondering if such a thing is real.


Well I'll try anubias again some time.. will prod the seller to see if he still grows any then.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

AquaAurora said:


> I'd see dark brown around rhizome and leaf base/stem (of anubias that should be all green) but not quite black.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'll try anubias again some time.. will prod the seller to see if he still grows any then.


Did the rot appear on older sections, or new sections?


this thread got me interested in upping my collection. as i have been meaning to do so, but your losses really put a kick in my pants to re-start a collection, and take better care of what i have. i've got 5 coming to me from a guy on [Ebay Link Removed] i'm hoping they are all as advertised, a few photos it was difficult to ID for sure, but i'm sure at the very least they are not barteri.


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 22, 2014)

Anubias Barteri var. coffeefolia

I've read that it does best tied to a rock, but I have an organic soil substrate with 2" of quartz sand on top. I buried the roots but left the rhizome out of the soil


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

MeCasa said:


> Anubias Barteri var. coffeefolia
> 
> I've read that it does best tied to a rock, but I have an organic soil substrate with 2" of quartz sand on top. I buried the roots but left the rhizome out of the soil



looks good. i've got anubias attached to rock,wood, and stuck in the substrate, they grow fine, and i don't notice a difference either way in growth or health.


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 22, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Aquatic Delight said:


> Did the rot appear on older sections, or new sections?
> 
> 
> this thread got me interested in upping my collection. as i have been meaning to do so, but your losses really put a kick in my pants to re-start a collection, and take better care of what i have. i've got 5 coming to me from a guy on [Ebay Link Removed] i'm hoping they are all as advertised, a few photos it was difficult to ID for sure, but i'm sure at the very least they are not barteri.


Its noticable first from the cut end (usually for me) but I noticed the deficencies (rotted off) leaves were about 50/50 new vrs old growth, the dark markings of the disease travels up the rhizome pretty quickly.

If you can't id the anubias post photos here, hopefully others can help ^^


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

I've had anubias rhizome rot before. The leaves melted like wet tissue paper and the rhizomes soon followed. Wiped out about seven or so nana petites. I managed to save a small one by cutting away at the infected tissue and dipping the healthy looking growth in hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

A few of mine from my 55g. Most are still young plants started off with 2 inch rhizome. Less than 6 months but I've had solid growth.


















Going in today, 8 coffeefolia, a couple of them have some slight rott, im cutting and dipping them.









I started this mopani off 1 year ago with 1 2 inch piece. I divide and move every 3 months. My goal is to cover it completely. I think it's off to a good start.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

So my plant pack came in to day! they all look healthy, and the roots are solid. i did a h202 dip (don't normally do it) on them as i got them off ebay, and i've never bought plants off ebay before. 

I am going to turn my Hillstream tank into a Hilstream/Anubias/Buce tank. so any way here they are.


anubias heterophylla


anubias minima (I think)


anubias frazeri (i think)


anubias nangi



and my favorite in my collection so far
anubias hastifolia


also my dumbass bid on a 5pack of anubias congensis and won....so i'll probably be selling all of those if they are in good shape, i don't have a real need or want of 5 anubias congensis.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Very nice new additions, look forward to seeing your buce/anubias tank fill in! And hope your "opps" bid yields some nice anubias ^^


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

I would take 2-3 of the congensis if you decide to sell.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

my Minima flowered the other day, in between two of my buces in that tank flowering.



it looks like corn that has gone bad.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

As a rule after getting some anubias that started rotting in transit I now quarantine all anubias at least 1 week. Less if they are clearly healthy plants, more, and more watching if they smell even the tiniest bit off. 

Pics of my collection later


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

I've had some growth in the last month!









My becoming anubias side lol


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

Italionstallion888 said:


> My becoming anubias side lol



it always starts as just a side! then it becomes your whole tank. and next thing you know all of your tanks having but anubias.....:help:


----------



## crazy barb (Jul 6, 2014)

hi guys.i need to but some plants.can you give me a link for good seller with cheap price


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

What is the best anubias clean up crew?

Nerites dot the rhizome with their little eggs (unsightly) and ramshorns seem to eat small holes into new growth. 

Will any type of shrimp keep the leaves clean?


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

dru said:


> What is the best anubias clean up crew?
> 
> Nerites dot the rhizome with their little eggs (unsightly) and ramshorns seem to eat small holes into new growth.
> 
> Will any type of shrimp keep the leaves clean?


honestly IME nerites do the best. I have shrimp (Tangerine tigers,RCS, and amanos) ottos, and i had saes. behind nerites i see my TT snacking on the leaves, but neither actually kept the leaves clean. the best clean up crew i have found is myself and adjusting lighting and ferts.

Bump:


crazy barb said:


> hi guys.i need to but some plants.can you give me a link for good seller with cheap price


the best prices i found were on EBay. most of the sellers on aquabid are priced fair, but you won't find a steal of a deal. everyone sets their prices at market.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Here's one of my anubias. It's got 3 sprouts and about a dozen shrimp on it. Ignore the algae, as per protocol.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

nice petite!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Aquatic Delight said:


> it always starts as just a side! then it becomes your whole tank. and next thing you know all of your tanks having but anubias.....:help:


+1 this *sigh* miss the anubias heavy tank



Kehy said:


> As a rule after getting some anubias that started rotting in transit I now quarantine all anubias at least 1 week. Less if they are clearly healthy plants, more, and more watching if they smell even the tiniest bit off.
> 
> Pics of my collection later


Always a good idea to quarantine anubias since rhizome rot disease can spread to other healthy specimens.



Aquatic Delight said:


> my Minima flowered the other day, in between two of my buces in that tank flowering.
> 
> 
> 
> it looks like corn that has gone bad.


Lol don't think it would taste much like corn, gratz on the flower, happy anubias is happy ^^



crazy barb said:


> hi guys.i need to but some plants.can you give me a link for good seller with cheap price


Can't give reviews here but will say ebay usually sells cheap (overseas shipping is often ify look for US seller for better survival rate). I only buy from plantedaquariumscentral now... There are a few decent priced sellers on this forum too (go to for sale section and enter "anubias" in the search tab just above the thread listings)... but one of them gave me diseased anubias that wrecked my whole collection sooo proceed with caution...




dru said:


> What is the best anubias clean up crew?
> 
> Nerites dot the rhizome with their little eggs (unsightly) and ramshorns seem to eat small holes into new growth.
> 
> Will any type of shrimp keep the leaves clean?


Never had nerite. Have had mts, ramshorns, adn pond snails, as well as otos in the tanks with my anubias they never made holes just ate parts already dieing (when the rot spread).. found raising the lights helped a lot with reducing algae.. and the anubias species are very tolerant of bleach and peroxide dips to get rid of algae so don't be afraid to clean them that way, they won't melt.


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

Just picked up some nangi and minima for the lfs. I'm taking him a list when my yellow apistos come in. This thread has been very helpful. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Default (Jan 10, 2014)

dru said:


> What is the best anubias clean up crew?
> 
> Nerites dot the rhizome with their little eggs (unsightly) and ramshorns seem to eat small holes into new growth.
> 
> Will any type of shrimp keep the leaves clean?


I find the best clean up critter for Anubias would be horned nerites - very specific to just this type of nerite. Tire tracks, zebras, or whatever other nicknamed nerites lay white eggs all over the place and aren't the best for GSA. However, horned nerites will eat stubborn GSA (which is a pain on Anubias) and not lay any eggs.
They were recommended to me by a friend who owns a aquascape store and I've seen them do wonders on their tanks - completely clean a GSA covered plant/rock.
I use them in some of my tanks and after a year, have not seen any eggs.
Maybe rabbit snails could work as well, I only have one and their slow as heck so I can comment further :hihi:


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Italionstallion888 said:


> Just picked up some nangi and minima for the lfs. I'm taking him a list when my yellow apistos come in. This thread has been very helpful. Thanks everyone!


Lucky! I can't find anyplace local I can get to order me plants (to save on shipping for myself). Be sure to post photos!


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

A week prior to the new batch of plants coming in, he puts what's left on buy one get one. He will price point me a low enough per plant pric3 if I buy what's remaining of the anubias that shipping them to you wouldn't be that much. If you want, when that time comes I can take an inventory of what he has and let you know. I would sell for the same price. He gave me 8 coffeefolia for 20.00 last time.


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

Default said:


> I find the best clean up critter for Anubias would be horned nerites - very specific to just this type of nerite. Tire tracks, zebras, or whatever other nicknamed nerites lay white eggs all over the place and aren't the best for GSA. However, horned nerites will eat stubborn GSA (which is a pain on Anubias) and not lay any eggs.
> They were recommended to me by a friend who owns a aquascape store and I've seen them do wonders on their tanks - completely clean a GSA covered plant/rock.
> I use them in some of my tanks and after a year, have not seen any eggs.
> Maybe rabbit snails could work as well, I only have one and their slow as heck so I can comment further :hihi:


+1 for horned Neritas. My anubias was covered in black algae. I added my two Neritas to my tank and they scoured the leaves clean. My Neritas did not notice a recent algae bloom until it got thick. Once they noticed the algae, they have been munching it right off. 

I have a female horned nerita. She lays eggs but isn't as prolific as my zebra nerita. The eggs are smaller.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Italionstallion888 said:


> A week prior to the new batch of plants coming in, he puts what's left on buy one get one. He will price point me a low enough per plant pric3 if I buy what's remaining of the anubias that shipping them to you wouldn't be that much. If you want, when that time comes I can take an inventory of what he has and let you know. I would sell for the same price. He gave me 8 coffeefolia for 20.00 last time.


Omg, If it wasn't summer right now I'd be all over that offer but I am forcing myself not to buy/ship any plants or fish until it's fall and cooling down don't want to risk anything getting baked as it gets hot out..sooo tempting to break that lil' rule though...


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Here's more of my anubias. Mostly have nana and petites. 








Sorry about the glare. Was going for a cascade of anubias around the rocks but it's gonna be awhile. And I might need more anubias








Rather proud of this one. It was originally just an itty bitty piece that had broken off of a mother plant, so small I thought it wouldn't survive. I tied it to some driftwood that was directly under the lights, and in the filter outflow so there'd be high humidity and high light...and it grew fantastic! After it was large enough to survive well enough submerged, I did submerge it and forgot about it. A bit of bad algae later, and I figured that rather than trying to clean such a tiny and delicate plant, I'd grow it emersed. Took about 3-4 months to start growing, but it's really been going nuts since. It's doubled in size, working on tripling, and I STILL don't have to do anything for it! Perfect!


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

Not sure which is which, lower right behind the rock in front.









Next to the hast


----------



## crazy barb (Jul 6, 2014)

Aquatic Delight said:


> honestly IME nerites do the best. I have shrimp (Tangerine tigers,RCS, and amanos) ottos, and i had saes. behind nerites i see my TT snacking on the leaves, but neither actually kept the leaves clean. the best clean up crew i have found is myself and adjusting lighting and ferts.
> 
> Bump:
> 
> the best prices i found were on EBay. most of the sellers on aquabid are priced fair, but you won't find a steal of a deal. everyone sets their prices at market.


thanks bro

Bump:


Italionstallion888 said:


> Not sure which is which, lower right behind the rock in front.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow nice tank


----------



## Lucubration (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow, you folks talking about rhyzome rot may have saved my bacon. I've been keeping a couple of anubias nana that I got from Petsmart in a jar while gathering supplies to set up a new cube tank I got on the inexpensive side.

From the top, they leaves all looked very healthy and I saw some new ones pop up. I just pulled them out to look at them today, and 75% of their roots/rhyzomes were all brown and rotted with while mold growing on 'em.

I took some of the earlier posters' advice and cut them, did a peroxide dip, and put them in a new jar to observe for a few more weeks.

As for why I'm still kinda jumpy: I'm flooding and planting the tank _today_, and those anubias would've joined several others in it. So, thanks. And really sorry to hear that it was too late for some (Aurora!  ).


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Default said:


> I find the best clean up critter for Anubias would be horned nerites - very specific to just this type of nerite. Tire tracks, zebras, or whatever other nicknamed nerites lay white eggs all over the place and aren't the best for GSA. However, horned nerites will eat stubborn GSA (which is a pain on Anubias) and not lay any eggs.
> They were recommended to me by a friend who owns a aquascape store and I've seen them do wonders on their tanks - completely clean a GSA covered plant/rock.
> I use them in some of my tanks and after a year, have not seen any eggs.


OK, thanks! I've had spiny nerites in the past but always with other varieties (zebras, etc) as well. 

Do you have them in a tank with driftwood? Do you feel that is true for all types of spiny nerites?


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

Thought I'd share. A few weeks ago I trimmed several bigger leaves off, it had 3+ flowers going at once as well. It also had a really healthy java fern growing intertwined with the anubias (funny seeing java fern not looking all camo'd with dark spots & pinholes for a change). Someone wanted to buy a bunch of anubias & java ferns from me so I have to pull them up. See my post #13 on this thread for what I pulled up below.

Anyways there was about 30" worth of rhizome branching and the roots were so tightly bound to the slate that when I tried to remove the plants it picked up two good size pieces of slate ! 








[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

Very nice! I just picked up a co2 kit for my 29g, I hope the anubias explodes in growth once it's up and going.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Very nice anubias lol "MY SLATE! No I will *NOT *let go!!" 
I miss having anubias :c


----------



## mags8679 (May 7, 2014)

*awesome piece*

Beautiful, I love anubias, is my favorite plant, I have every kind there is.


----------



## Lyfeoffishing (Jun 14, 2014)

Anubias are great plants!!! I have two different sp on my driftwood as of now. I have nana and congensis 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

Changed it up


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

my anubias heterophylla has a massive rhizome and only half of it has leaves growing off it. i should be able to cut the rhizome and replant both sections yes?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I believe cutting it will still make the leafless piece not grow leaves on existing rhizome, just on new growth of rhizome.
You can get a sharp clean razor or scissors and nick the bare part of the rhizome (not too deep) to encourage new rhizomes to grow from it which will produce leaves and can be cut off into new plants after several months/year depending in growth speed. I can't find the video now but I'd heard that from a YouTube video from some anubais pro.


----------



## ChemGuyEthan (Apr 13, 2014)

Awesome thread! I do love anubias! I love the lively touch they add to driftwood.

I have a question for you folks. Anyone have good experience converting emmersed anubias to submersed? I bought some petite from a guy grown emmersed and have been keeping it in my own emmersed setup for a few months but I think I'm ready to put it into a new setup that will be submersed.

I've heard they'll lose all their leaves and eventually grow new ones over a few months. I'd like to be able to get them in and prevent the leaves from completely dropping off. I mean, that basically puts me back at square one except for the rhizome. If I just blast the CO2 to some obscene level, you think it would convert to submersed without dropping all the leaves? The tank will be newly set up so there won't be any fish in there to gas, so no worries there. I've successfully converted HC from emmersed to submersed with zero melt by blasting the CO2, so that's why I'm curious about the anubias doing the same.

Any thoughts or experience on this would be appreciated!


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Aquatic Delight said:


> my anubias heterophylla has a massive rhizome and only half of it has leaves growing off it. i should be able to cut the rhizome and replant both sections yes?


I would think nicking the rhizome is probably the best thing to do but when I revived my nearly leafless nana in 2010 I just cut the rhizome into 2" bits and super gel glued the bits to wood and after a year about 2 bits out of maybe 30 failed to grow. One was even green with no new growth after that year. Sturdy stuff!


----------



## Default (Jan 10, 2014)

ChemGuyEthan said:


> Awesome thread! I do love anubias! I love the lively touch they add to driftwood.
> 
> I have a question for you folks. Anyone have good experience converting emmersed anubias to submersed? I bought some petite from a guy grown emmersed and have been keeping it in my own emmersed setup for a few months but I think I'm ready to put it into a new setup that will be submersed.
> 
> ...


Anubias will not drop leaves when going submersed unlike some other plants. You can move them in and out of water with no issues, they grow so slow they dont really change their patterns. I've moved 30+ Anubias from submersed to emersed with zero problems and have sold a bunch over the years with zero problems as well. So pumping in ridiculous amounts of co2 will do nothing. The most that would happen is if you manage to shock the plant - which is not a big deal, the growth will just stall for a little bit - not like you'll be getting fast growth anyways :hihi:.

If your Anubia starts dropping leaves or the rhizome starts melting, it's not because of going submersed, it could have problems like rhizome rot. Just keep an eye on new Anubias for a few weeks, touch the rhizome to see if it's soft or pieces of tissue fall/come off. If you can take the plant itself out - smell it, if it smells like hot garbage - it's bad. This is one reason why I don't buy Anubias anymore, if I don't grow it - I don't trust it. I've come across some really nice Anubia species, but have passed on them because of worries of introducing problems to existing tanks.. Kinda hope someone isolates a cause for it.


----------



## FishStix (Sep 19, 2013)

I have some very large drift wood, I would like to put some Anubias on. What do you guys suggestion, as I know nothing about this plant, never had it before, but would really like to get some.

Thanks


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

FishStix said:


> I have some very large drift wood, I would like to put some Anubias on. What do you guys suggestion, as I know nothing about this plant, never had it before, but would really like to get some.
> 
> Thanks


I vote you just start the collection process. It is the aquatic version of pokemon. 

My low light anubias/java fern tank









Lanceolata and coffeefolia are my favorite so far.

My 10g coffeefolia and nana tank


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

My little collection of variegated anubias  


I'm a sucker for variegation 
(Not plant related, but my little female pied ball python, with some 'variegated' markings )











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Ebi said:


> My little collection of variegated anubias
> 
> I'm a sucker for variegation
> (Not plant related, but my little female pied ball python, with some 'variegated' markings )
> ...


Dude, I'm totally in line for a cutting or two 
Also, that's an awesome ball, I've always wanted one but the mother-who-controls-house is afraid of snakes. She's a cutie!


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Ebi said:


> My little collection of variegated anubias
> 
> 
> I'm a sucker for variegation
> ...


Wow, thats a lot of anubias white. You grow it all from scratch or have you been buying more over time?

Gotta love me some ball pythons. Who'd you get her from and you plan on breeding her or is she just a pet?


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

Kehy said:


> Dude, I'm totally in line for a cutting or two
> Also, that's an awesome ball, I've always wanted one but the mother-who-controls-house is afraid of snakes. She's a cutie!


hehe, i have a few more available. 

hehe yeah. Im kinda the guy where we wants the best of the best. So, why not get some variegations on my anubias vs being solid green?
Just like my little ball python ..

Her names Ms.Piggy btw, wife named her and now it stuck... -___-"


HybridHerp said:


> Wow, thats a lot of anubias white. You grow it all from scratch or have you been buying more over time?
> 
> Gotta love me some ball pythons. Who'd you get her from and you plan on breeding her or is she just a pet?


Grew it from 2 mothers. a few years back. Grows painfully slow :O


hehe yeah. from a local. She's definitely a pet, but wouldnt mind breeding her in the future.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Here's my 5 which has pretty much become an anubias tank. I'm not sure what the tallest anubias in the back is, possibly Frazeri or Lanceolata. The rest is petite, with one bit of nana between the large background ??? anubias. It's a cutting from the larger nana on the right. 
















You can see this empty piece of wood, which is where I would put my fancy anubias, if I had any. 








And here's an update on this little petite I've been growing emersed for awhile now. It's now completely uncovered, which is probably why some of the leaves are browning. Since the first picture, it's probably gotten 2.5 times bigger, and even bloomed. There's 4 growing tips, and I really should divide it so it's not growing into the pot, but I just can't get myself to do it. It's nice as is. 
August, 2014:








December, 2014:


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

my lanceolata leaves never had quit those pronounced ridges.


i was recently given this link about anubias, thought i would pass it on,
http://www.anubias-engl.blogspot.com/


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Haven't seen this thread in a while... Decided to try buy anubias again.. lost 1/3 of a over $100 batch from one seller (completely dissolved rhizome) and went quarantine crazy.. have bought for 4-5 sellers and kept all anubias desperate for 1-4 months). Had a scare that I was going to loose a lot more as I had crypts die off and white fungus on many rhizomes... but I think the crypts KO-ed from lack of nitrates (as slowest grows in tank, they starved) and the fungus looked like wood fungus, and only happened in tanks with wood with fungus.. after a wash it never came back (on the plants.. still on the wood =.=) 
Btw from now on I'm only buying anubias from plantedaquariumcentral.. I need me some narrowleaf!!

6g bowfront with 3 dense anubias petites.. and a photo bombing Aristocoles (multi colored elephant ear (aka dumbo, ee or big ear) betta).. he wants lunch.


7g cube with about 7 petites stuffed into the stem plants (may add to 6g soon)


Monster Hastifolia that was in 20g long but had to be moved to 55g as it new leaves are too long (its more than doubles in leaf count and has 2 rhizomes forming off the original one).. I need to sell this, I have no real place for it.


20g long, currently cory quarantine tank, and has been anubias qt (and test if java fern can suffer rhizome rot-seems the answer is "no"), hastifolia use to be in here on its side, but new leaves shot straight for the surface. Has berterie, 2 micro, and a gold (also java fern Philippine and thread-fin)


Had a nana (i think? or might be cutting from barterie) quarantined to a tiny cup that I suspected would rot (the piece it was cut from dissolved) but it hasn't.. checked today no soft spots, no smell.. just discolored.. but its been like that for over a month, and has roots and new leaf growth so I'm putting it back into the tank with the others that came with it (20g).


10g spare quarantine, currently MTS dumping tank (also need to get rid of these, got a ton). 2 thick anubias petites, and a small broken off piece. They were in the 55 but when the crypts started melting I freaked and moved it to quarantine.. give it another 2 weeks to confirm its safe.


And 10g plant dumping tank with another petite that broke when inspected (came with the others in separate 10g) was suspicious of these and separated them on arrival. They seem fine though.



Plans: Well I need to get rid of the hastifola (I didn't think before buying it "where will I put this?" and I have no place proper for it ).. or set up a 40g breeder as a medium high humidity riparian and let it just grow leaves out of the water. Will most likely move the 2 very dense petites into the 6g.. and not sure about all the other anubias yet..I may try an emersed setup in the 20g after cory quarantine is done (I dream of a thick carpet mix of riccia, hc cuba, maybe ug and hydro sp. japan, or dhg and some taller plants like anubias or emmersed stems- don't know how well that's going to work out). Might move gold and micro to 6g and just sell the rest... not sure yet...


----------



## krackerjack82 (Oct 26, 2014)

what would it mean when I get new leaves growing that come out red and not green?


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

This is my favorite thread, I need to get more anubias.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

krackerjack82 said:


> what would it mean when I get new leaves growing that come out red and not green?


Can you post a photo(s)? Do you know which anubias sp. is doing this for you?


----------



## krackerjack82 (Oct 26, 2014)

all my bigger leaf plants since I've got them always give red leaves when new ones grow


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

krackerjack82 said:


> all my bigger leaf plants since I've got them always give red leaves when new ones grow


That's not anubias. It's a sword plants. Not 100% sure which type. Mellon sword?


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

Looks like a red rubin to me


----------



## krackerjack82 (Oct 26, 2014)

when I got these plants all leaves were big and green. just everything grown since I've put in tank have been red


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

Update, i have 1. Purchased a better camera. 2. Added to my 55g










I believe this is bateri, its been so long ago
4 new leafs in a month, they love the floaters I added.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Aquatic Delight said:


> my lanceolata leaves never had quit those pronounced ridges.
> 
> 
> i was recently given this link about anubias, thought i would pass it on,
> http://www.anubias-engl.blogspot.com/


I read through the articles in that link, it was fascinating! I did notice that it mentioned that some rhizome rot might be related to temperature - rapidly shifting temps, or water that's too warm can stress out plants and rot can set in.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

i've seen a plant at my LFS called "Brazilian Sword" but the thing looks like a Anubias, the scientific name on the tag matches with google searches of brazilian sword, but i'm pretty convinced the thing is an anubias, it has a rhizome, and the leaves look like anubias. the plant is huge and i am thinking about sticking it in a 20L so that the leaves can be out of the water but the rhizome will be submerged. it is a Spathiphyllum, but exactly which one i'm not sure of. they have it listed on the store tag as "Brazilian Sword Terrestrial plant" so idk.

also i have a concern with my anubias. i have this brown stuff showing up on all of my anubias in the tank, and i'm worried they have a disease.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Aquatic Delight said:


> i've seen a plant at my LFS called "Brazilian Sword" but the thing looks like a Anubias, the scientific name on the tag matches with google searches of brazilian sword, but i'm pretty convinced the thing is an anubias, it has a rhizome, and the leaves look like anubias. the plant is huge and i am thinking about sticking it in a 20L so that the leaves can be out of the water but the rhizome will be submerged. it is a Spathiphyllum, but exactly which one i'm not sure of. they have it listed on the store tag as "Brazilian Sword Terrestrial plant" so idk.


I've looked into it before, and to the extent of what I've found, Brazillian Sword is just a fancy name for a peace lilly. It can't grow submerged, but emersed it's fine, and can grow quite large. Also perfectly good in a pot of dirt as a houseplant.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Well technically it's not a sword at all. Swords are generally Echinodorus sp. To be fair, it does look like an anubias, and the families might be related, but one is not the other.


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

This thread is great can't wait to read more about this awesome plants  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

Kehy said:


> Well technically it's not a sword at all. Swords are generally Echinodorus sp. To be fair, it does look like an anubias, and the families might be related, but one is not the other.



is there chart somewhere that show the family relationships?


----------



## jaliberti (Dec 5, 2015)

*wrinkle*



Aquatic Delight said:


> still bummed that you lost that bad boy.
> 
> no, i've been seeing wrinkled nana show up on aquabid from a couple different sellers, including aquaticmagic, and they all just looked like a unhealthy nana or another var, so i was wondering if such a thing is real.


I realize that this is an old thread, (last post was 05-30-2014) but came across it while googling and wanted to add to it nonetheless. 

The wrinkled that has been (and currently still is) showing up on aquabid from a aquaticmagic appears very, very different to what bamaplants refers to as Wrinkle. Bamaplants describes this variety as "leaves roll up (Wrinkle) between the leaf veins," and actually does look similar to the photo on this thread, albeit its photos depict smaller leaves than what we see here.

bamaplants.com/index.php?main_page=page&id=3 

As always, whether it's fish, plants, or dinosaurs, using common names in lieu of scientific names tends to further confound.


----------



## jaliberti (Dec 5, 2015)

correction: Last post was 02-15-2015... I'm trying to reply to: plantedtank.net/forums/6061298-post45.html


----------



## drx (May 1, 2015)

i love my anubias coffeefolia my favorite plant in my tank. unfortunately its developing some green spot algae


----------



## jaliberti (Dec 5, 2015)

have u considered emersion for a few days?


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

i try to keep a lot nerites in thanks that i have anubias, they do a better job keeping them clean than otos do.


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh man I love anubias! I have my own emersed collection with a few rare gems (nothing variegated) and they're some really awesome plants  Keep the thread going!


----------



## Navyblue (Jan 1, 2013)

My humble Anubias tank.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

